# Brenner brennt am Ende nicht mehr



## Knusperflakes (2. März 2006)

Hi Leuts, 

hab hier den Laptop vonna Bekannten. Das Problem ist beim Brennen. Er brennt die CD...doch kurz vorm Ende macht er nix, bleibt hängen. An der Software kann es wohl nicht liegen, da ich Nero und Instant DVD ausprobiert habe.

Der Brenner issn "Toshiba DVD-ROM SD-R2212".
OS is Win XP SP2

Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Knusperflakes


----------



## AndreG (5. März 2006)

Hi

Schonmal simulieren versucht was er dann sagt?! Was willst du denn brennen?

Greetz Andre


----------



## Knusperflakes (5. März 2006)

Ja, habe ich schon, aber auch da ging es schief. Hab jetzt auch mal nen Firmwareupdate gemacht, aber das brachte auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.

Brennen will ich so alles Audio CD, Daten CD, etc. macht er aber nicht.


----------



## AndreG (5. März 2006)

Hi,

Das hört sich arg nach einem defekt des Laufwerks an. Hast du noch garantie drauf?

Wie siehts den mit DVD brennen aus?

Mfg Andre


----------



## Knusperflakes (5. März 2006)

Hab ich noch nicht probiert. Das sollte ich vielleicht mal machen.

Garantie weis ich nicht, obs noch ist. Es ist ja nicht mein Brenner bzw. Laptop. 

Ich melde mich, wenn ichs wieder getestet habe.


----------

